# A few random shots...



## kyrontf (Oct 10, 2011)

Here are some shots I've taken over the last few days with my new setup.  Enjoy. 

1. A hopper drying off after some heavy rains.






2. Some kind of fly doing the same.





3. A pair of earwigs.  They looked rather cute together.





4. A wasp feeding on some fallen apples.  The ground nearby was just covered in wasps!





5. Gray garden slug (Deroceras reticulatum).





6. Robust Lancetooth (Haplotrema vancouverense) snail reading a soggy newspaper with one eye.





7. Finally, some sort of fungus.  I don't know what it is, but I loved the shape.


----------



## jrice12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Good control of lighting.  Water drops add interest. #1 is good pose. #3, the second, out of focus one distracts.  Like #6 at technical level and is also pleasing to the eye - good sense of curves and warm coloration, I might have added a bit of gain to the mid-tones to bring the bubbly pattern out more (you have room at the dark end for this).  All except the #2 could tolerate some boost in sharpness (though not much for #1).


----------



## kyrontf (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the critique!


----------



## darkdreamer (Oct 11, 2011)

Love them all, Especially No.2


----------



## pen (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice indeed. Water drops on the eyes are great.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 11, 2011)

I like #2 and #5 for composition and subjects, #5 mostly for composition.

Did you shoot these with the PowerShot?


----------



## SteffJay (Oct 11, 2011)

the lighting and detail on these are fantastic, and great composition!

beautiful shots!


----------



## kyrontf (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks darkdreamer, pen, Steffjay.



TheFantasticG said:


> I like #2 and #5 for composition and subjects, #5 mostly for composition.
> 
> Did you shoot these with the PowerShot?



These were shot with my new Sony A35 and a Tamron 90mm f/2.8 macro.  Just got it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Cpi2011 (Oct 15, 2011)

Great shot specially the A pair of earwigs is very nice thanks for sharing !!!


----------

